# Which Devotional?



## JM

Besides the Bible and Spurgeon, what else do you read as a part of your devotions?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

My list of preferred devotionals is as follows (using _In the Hour of Silence_ currently):

William Jay, _Morning and Evening Exercises for the Closet_
Charles Spurgeon, _Morning and Evening_
Charles Spurgeon, _Faith's Chequebook_
Octavius Winslow, _Morning and Evening Thoughts_
I.D.E. Thomas, _Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_
Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With the English Puritans_
Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With Jonathan Edwards_
Mark Fackler, _Day by Day With John Calvin_
Henry Law, _Daily Prayer and Praise_
William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour: Daily Readings in Spiritual Warfare_
Alexander Smellie, _In the Hour of Silence_
John Calvin, _Heart Aflame: Daily Readings from Calvin on the Psalms_
John Brown of Haddington, _Notes on the Psalter_
Matthew Henry KJV Study Bible


----------



## caddy

Valley of Vision
TableTalk


----------



## FenderPriest

I use Spurgeon's five volume sermon set for my devotional stuff.


----------



## MrMerlin777

I've found My Utmost for His Highest by Oswald Chambers very usefull over the years. Though I don't always agree with him.


----------



## etexas

I had used the Devotionals from Tabletalk, but I fell out of the habit (though I still read the articles) the devotions are pretty good!


----------



## DMcFadden

My wife and I do Tabletalk in the mornings, along with the requisite Bible reading to go along with it, before we pray together.


----------



## etexas

DMcFadden said:


> My wife and I do Tabletalk in the mornings, along with the requisite Bible reading to go along with it, before we pray together.


That a good pattern! The thing I like about TT devotions are the Scripture "tie ins" with the devotions!


----------



## moral necessity

Gadsby's Hymns! 

https://gospelmissionbooks.com/index.php?cPath=9&osCsid=d81006a46fd5eafdc9d82ef120f49fa5 

The fourth one down is what I have; 3.5" by 6" and hardcover!


----------



## caddy

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My list of preferred devotionals is as follows (using _In the Hour of Silence_ currently):
> 
> William Jay, _Morning and Evening Exercises for the Closet_
> Charles Spurgeon, _Morning and Evening_
> Charles Spurgeon, _Faith's Chequebook_
> Octavius Winslow, _Morning and Evening Thoughts_
> I.D.E. Thomas, _Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_
> Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With the English Puritans_
> Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With Jonathan Edwards_
> Mark Fackler, _Day by Day With John Calvin_
> Henry Law, _Daily Prayer and Praise_
> William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour: Daily Readings in Spiritual Warfare_
> Alexander Smellie, _In the Hour of Silence_
> John Calvin, _Heart Aflame: Daily Readings from Calvin on the Psalms_
> *John Brown of Haddington, Notes on the Psalter*
> Matthew Henry KJV Study Bible


 
Did a little searchin: 

Table of Contents

Thanks Andrew


----------



## bookslover

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> My list of preferred devotionals is as follows (using _In the Hour of Silence_ currently):
> 
> William Jay, _Morning and Evening Exercises for the Closet_
> Charles Spurgeon, _Morning and Evening_
> Charles Spurgeon, _Faith's Chequebook_
> Octavius Winslow, _Morning and Evening Thoughts_
> I.D.E. Thomas, _Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_
> Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With the English Puritans_
> Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With Jonathan Edwards_
> Mark Fackler, _Day by Day With John Calvin_
> Henry Law, _Daily Prayer and Praise_
> William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour: Daily Readings in Spiritual Warfare_
> Alexander Smellie, _In the Hour of Silence_
> John Calvin, _Heart Aflame: Daily Readings from Calvin on the Psalms_
> John Brown of Haddington, _Notes on the Psalter_
> Matthew Henry KJV Study Bible



I really do appreciate Alexander Smellie. He makes my last name seem normal!


----------



## moral necessity

Does anyone know if the Henry Law listed above is related to William Law, the one who discipled John and Charles Wesley for awhile?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

moral necessity said:


> Does anyone know if the Henry Law listed above is related to William Law, the one who discipled John and Charles Wesley for awhile?



I reviewed their biographical entries in the DNB and did not note any genealogical connection between William Law (1686 - 1761) and Henry Law (1797 - 1884), but I can't say for sure. 

Henry Law's work on the Psalms is available online here.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

We have been using _Daily Reading_ J.C. Ryle which has been excellent


----------



## danmpem

I can't really add to the old stuff, because it's already been listed. But for some contemporaries, try:

John Piper - What Jesus Demands from the World, 50 Reasons Christ Came to Die, Seeing and Savoring Jesus Christ, Taste and See, Pierced by the Word, Life as a Vapor.

C.J. Mahaney - Living the Cross Centered Life

John MacArthur - Truth for Today: A Daily Touch of God's Grace


----------



## Ivan

Lloyd-Jones has a devotional too.


----------



## KMK

Which of these would be palatable for the older crowd who is used to "The Daily Bread"?


----------



## moral necessity

For the devotions being short, enjoyable to read, and packed with truth said in few words, I would advocate the Gadsby's Hymnal. I've given it to nearly every member of my church, old and young both. The old love it, and it even comes in a large print version, though a little more expensive.


----------



## etexas

but any of you old UMC people remember The Upper Room.


----------



## KMK

I remember my mom picking up the new copy every Sunday!


----------



## etexas

KMK said:


> I remember my mom picking up the new copy every Sunday!


My mom still gets hers!


----------



## bookslover

D. A. Carson published two volumes of very intelligently written devotionals (devotionals with meat on their bones) back in the 1990s. They are both very good - and still in print.


----------



## JM

Thank you.


----------



## AV1611

Robert Hawker 

Hawker Works Download


----------

